# Boyfriend's friend is trying to steal him from me?!!



## sadnessismyname (Jun 23, 2015)

My boyfriend is a small time television actor and has recently joined a new show. 
He is a handsome man and has girls drooling over him. He started this project 4 months ago and was initially paired opposite an actress who has very high connections with very famous actors. 

My boyfriend has struggled for work for nearly all his life. He has been in the industry for 7 years and did not achieve fame until now.
He is a bit greedy for roles and work and this actress knows really big shots within the industry and so he quickly befriended her.

I had the suspicion that my boyfriend and this actress were upto something because he became friendly with her quite fast and they were taking photos and all together. 

He also started following her on instagram, when he rarely follows any female co actress. She had shared 3 photos with him.
She had also started liking pictures he posted , of himself, on instagram.

My boyfriend, ever since he became friendly with her had been appearing a lot on Whatsapp and he wasn't talking to me.

However my boyfriend has been telling people in public that he has been married for quite a while. on UK radio and to top newspapers. He has been saying this since the last 1 year. He never admitted he has a girlfriend but directly says he is married to a girl who is not an actress. He has never shared any photos of us together.

I was really bothered by this actress who was irritating me a lot. Anyway, she had even started copying the photos my boyfriend posted. 
If he posted a picture of him with his eyes down, she posted the same kind of picture of herself. 

Unfortunately for her, my boyfriend's fans noticed the uncanny similarity and bashed her for lusting after him and called her a homewrecker and such.

After that, she stopped posting photos with my boyfriend and avoided liking photos with him and such. 
Before she was called a homewrecker, she would like romantic on-screen photos of them but after the bashing, she stopped.

Last week, my boyfriend disappeared from social networks for at least 15 hours,
The cast and crew of the show were at a party but my boyfriend and his co actress weren't there. And that evening, my boyfriend just vanished from social networks. The actress wasn't invisible like him though. 
He came online the next day at 3pm and told me he was extremely frustrated. He didn't say a word after that. I didn't ask him either.

Just 2-3 days after the incident his co actress started sharing love quotes like "maybe love too much and maybe I show too little" , "she didn't need to be saved, she wanted to know someone loved her and wanted her attention" "I cant wait to find someone genuine to shove my love down their throat" "you ll know when someone loves you by the way the treat you" . 

And her latest status was " is it easy it to love or be loved"?

I strongly suspect all these love quotes are directed at my boyfriend. 
She has been sharing these, maybe 2 days after the day he disappeared from social sites.

My boyfriend has been saying he is married to someone who isn't an actress and has been encouraging this actress to have a relationship with him in secret while she gives indirect hints in public that she's in love?!

What do I do? Am I correct or just paranoid?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Odd that you are angry at her but not so much at your boyfriend.

It's your boyfriend who you need to be angry at. From what you have said, he is encouraging her.

When was the last time you say your boyfriend in person?


----------



## sadnessismyname (Jun 23, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Odd that you are angry at her but not so much at your boyfriend.
> 
> It's your boyfriend who you need to be angry at. From what you have said, he is encouraging her.
> 
> When was the last time you say your boyfriend in person?


What do you all think of this scenario? Each time I meet him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why would he tell people that he is married if he is not? 

Or does he have a wife hidden somewhere. 

Then you are the girlfriend that he tells no one about.

And he's flirting with the actress?

I think you should end your relationship with him.


----------



## sadnessismyname (Jun 23, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Why would he tell people that he is married if he is not?
> 
> Or does he have a wife hidden somewhere.
> 
> ...


He is not married. He has been with me since the past 2 years but he tells everyone he is married for quite some time.

Yes, he flirts with the actress

Can you please explain his mental psychology to me? I cannot understand how on one side he says he is married, on the other he has this affair with the actress who is publicly hinting she's in love with someone and third, he has me!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He does it because he can.

You are apparently not going to leave him no matter what he does. 

So why does he have to be faithful to you?

He does it because in many places, men can do whatever they want and not suffer any consequences.

You need to be looking at why you are putting up with this nonsense.


----------



## sadnessismyname (Jun 23, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> He does it because he can.
> 
> You are apparently not going to leave him no matter what he does.
> 
> ...


Why would someone say he is married and do all this in secret? Doesn't he know the consequences?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

sadnessismyname said:


> Why would someone say he is married and do all this in secret? *Doesn't he know the consequences?*


What are the consequences?


----------



## sadnessismyname (Jun 23, 2015)

destruction of image in public


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

The consequences are you've lost a boyfriend. After struggling for years trying to become recognized as a serious actor, while people where telling him to get a real job, he now feels vindicated and ready to move on to greener pastures. Look at it as you're getting ditched for professional reasons rather than a hot female actress stealing him.


----------

